# Florida peeps...where have all the butane refills gone?



## stfoley (Jul 28, 2008)

Seriously, about every drugstore and grocery store in the city of St. pete used to sell them....now, it's a ghost town. It's so far that some stores ahve simply said they stopped selling them. Amusingly those same shops are still selling Firebirds, Jetlites and such.

What gives? Economy, Conspiracy, delivery, something-else-y?

Yes I use cheap Ronson fuel. No problems with the stuff at all, so long as the lighters are de-pressurized before refilling.


----------



## KickU2Sleep (Feb 20, 2009)

no idea there bro, i'm only a few miles from ya and my little b/m has plenty...haven't bought any from grocery/drug stores, have to look 2nite and see if it's the same situation...


----------



## Cigarz (Feb 25, 2009)

stfoley said:


> Seriously, about every drugstore and grocery store in the city of St. pete used to sell them....now, it's a ghost town. It's so far that some stores ahve simply said they stopped selling them. Amusingly those same shops are still selling Firebirds, Jetlites and such.
> 
> What gives? Economy, Conspiracy, delivery, something-else-y?
> 
> Yes I use cheap Ronson fuel. No problems with the stuff at all, so long as the lighters are de-pressurized before refilling.


A little something called meth. Meth heads :wacko: burn a ton of the stuff either smoking or making the shit, not sure. Its pretty big in the midwest and there would be at least 1-2 people coming into the cigar shop I frequented a day looking for "larger" cans of butane.

I live in Central Florida and its becoming bigger down here, so it wouldnt be a surprise if that was the reason.


----------



## TheStig (Jan 12, 2009)

Check. The drugstores cvs always has it. I was just @ cigar loft on central. Mike has some there


----------



## docruger (Feb 12, 2009)

walgreens on 4th st north has it all the time


----------



## stfoley (Jul 28, 2008)

That's the thing....the Walgreens on 4th st. N is two blocks from me, so I went there and they didn't have it. The Sweetbay I usually get mine at (across the street) was out as well.

The Sweetbay on 9th st N (MLK to those that go by the new signs) was also out.

It probably is methheads....there was a problem in the Gandy area with methlabs in motel rooms a few years back...those idiots probably got out of the jail.

Either way, i bought some from ronsonstore. My butane lighters get enough use that I burn through canisters in a fairly short time (cooking torch, grill lighter for hookah, my pipe lighter, my various cigar lighters...sheesh).


----------

